# I think I wanna flute



## JOHNNY QUEST

Anyone down here play the flute.. Ian anderson really had the sound down and I think I can learn perty quick... Its a cool instrument in rock-n-roll if done right....


----------



## impulse

Thick as a Brick.

One of the best albums ever.

Didn't care much for his tights, though.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xifma_jethro-tull-locomotive-breath


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Nevermind.. I had no idea a dam flute cost this much......:headknock

*Shopping results for flute*


Gemeinhardt 3SHB *Flute* w/ Inline G & B Foot
$799


Yamaha YFL-381H Intermediate Silver *Flute*, B Footjoint with Gizmo Key
$1,014


Armstrong 303B Open Hole *Flute* (with B Foot Joint)
$749


Pearl *Flute* Pearl 665RBE1RB
$919


Jupiter 611RBSO Open Hole *Flutes* (Deluxe Standard Series)
$821


----------



## impulse

I'll see what they cost here in China and post back in a few days.

Taobao (China's EBay) has them from $65-200, or the sky's the limit for imports. That's for a new one.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

impulse said:


> I'll see what they cost here in China and post back in a few days.


 Cool let me know....


----------



## grandpa cracker

I immediately thought of Ian Anderson and Chris Wood when I read the thread title.
However, in Jazz I listen to Herbie Mann and Yousef Lateef. There are different genres
of course but there is only one John Galway.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Solid silver or plated open hole.. check it out...


----------



## trodery

I once knew this chick in high school that went to "Band Camp" and stuck a flute in her .................. ah, never mind!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I figured you pervs would climb down in the dungen and spout yer venom....


----------



## trodery

LOL... Sorry Randall, I couldn't resist!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Thats why we have a music corner now.. If I wanna toot a flute I should be able ta talk about it down here without a bunch of roughneck Mancard totin wannabe's spoutin off. :slimer:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Actually I knew this post would draw the rats out thier holes. 
I'm also thinkin about a piano if thats ok with you, big boy...


----------



## Ozzey

*Woodwind Really?*

More power to ya there bro. Flute is a tough one to play. Any time you start looking into classical instruments your talking 1000 plus for a good one. But, you don't buy a PRS to learn how to play guitar. You don't need a top of the line to start fluting. I would go to craigslist over e-bay for that instrument. Also it pays to wait til about June when school lets out and the band geeks drop their high school instruments. Pawn shops are always a possibility but, be careful. The pads under the buttons on a flute are what create the sound and wear out pretty easily. Good Luck.


----------



## 24Buds

JQ, I have a flute for sale. PM me and I'll get you the details. I know the wife was thinking about selling it for a few bills, but I bet we can work something out.

24


----------



## MEGABITE

Gonna have to figure out a way to hook it up to a distortion pedal.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

MEGABITE said:


> Gonna have to figure out a way to hook it up to a distortion pedal.


 O hail yea.... Electric flute, distorted and being powered by alcohol... Oh yes, yes yes....


----------



## Goags

JQ, I had ya figured for a swinette player...not the flute.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok I went pawn shoppin t-day and found a few and wrote down their info.
Came home and did a google search on em..

1 was a Gemeinhardt 2sp, the other one just said tribute..
So after looking at the Gemeinhards price for a 2sp I fell out of my chair since he said I could have it for 40.00 out the door... Thats 36.00 + tax out the door..
It retails for well here ya go.. Gemeinhardt 2SP Flute | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH

Now I gotta learn ta blow it....
Here's my new flute...


----------



## 24Buds

thats a heck of a deal. 

I have a flute for sale if anyone wants one. No I will not let it go for $40! lol

Good on ya JQ


----------

